# Great Name, Dude



## Faustus (Jul 19, 2021)

I just bumped into a reference to this charming-looking gentleman and wanted to share:








						Jakob Fugger - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 19, 2021)

What the fugg??


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 19, 2021)

I remember seeing someone being interviewed on a local news station.  Interviewee's name? Benjamin Dover.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 19, 2021)

I just love Wikipedia XD


----------



## Faustus (Jul 20, 2021)

It's the 'Of The Lily' that cracks me up!
It's bad enough being lumbered with a name like Fugger, but Jakob Fugger of the Lily sounds like an exotic fetish!


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jul 20, 2021)

Some people shouldn't have kids for the sole reason of them naming their kid something stupid.


----------



## Yastreb (Jul 20, 2021)

There was also the Austrian village named Fucking (though pronounced [ˈfʊkɪŋ]) that recently had to change its name. The Wikipedia article is a gread read, such as this quote:


> *The road signs were commonly stolen as souvenirs [...] the local police chief emphasised that "we will not stand for the Fucking signs being removed. It may be very amusing for you British, but Fucking is simply Fucking to us. What is this big Fucking joke? It is puerile."*


----------



## Faustus (Jul 20, 2021)

Yastreb said:


> There was also the Austrian village named Fucking (though pronounced [ˈfʊkɪŋ]) that recently had to change its name. The Wikipedia article is a gread read, such as this quote:


I think I saw that in the papers at the time 
There's also towns called 'Boring' (Oregon), 'Bland' (New South Wales) and 'Dull' (Perth, Scotland) that are all twinned with each other.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 22, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> Some people shouldn't have kids for the sole reason of them naming their kid something stupid.


Jacob Rees-Mogg springs to mind, and he's got SIX. His daughter gets away with a sensible, though excessively long, name, but the boys... oh my Lordy Lordy lord, he must hate boys! These poor kids. To date, he has:

*1) Mary Anne Charlotte Emma Rees-Mogg*
Perfectly sensible, though a bit long. Maybe his wife got to choose this name. Mind you, her initials contract to 'MACE', which is what she'll have to spray people with when they find out she's related to Jacob Rees-Mogg.

*2) Anselm Charles Fitzwilliam Rees-Mogg*
Could've got away with it without the Anselm, which sounds like a tyre manufacturer. 'Ooh squire, your rear left is a bit bald, I can slap you a nice new Anselm on there no trouble for £50." I actually quite like Fitzwilliam, but there's two problems: _it's a surname, and it means 'Son of William'._

*3) Thomas Wentworth Somerset Dunstan Rees-Mogg*
You know you're in trouble when you're named after a county (perhaps unfairly) renowned for country bumpkins with pirate accents who drink far too much industrial strength cider and sing songs about farming equipment. And Wentworth would be a good name for a WOMBLE.

*4) Alfred Wulfric Leyson Pius Rees-Mogg*
Born in 1686 to aristocratic parents, Alfred Wulfric Leyson Pius would go on to become two Anglo-Saxon kings and a steam engine before finally settling on his true calling as Pope of the Roman Catholic Church.

*5) Peter Theodore Alphege Rees-Mogg*
Oh Mr Rees-Mogg, you were doing SO well until you got to Alphege! Also, his initials are PTA, which is what you'll be summoned by regularly to explain why the other kids at school keep beating the crap out of him.

*6) Sixtus Dominic Boniface Christopher Rees-Mogg*
Sixtus. He was your sixth child so you called him 'Sixth' in Latin. THIS ONLY WORKS IF YOU'RE IN A NEIL GAIMAN FANTASY NOVEL! "Oh, we used up all the names on the other kids, just call him 'Sixth'." I won't even mention 'Boniface'.

Anyway, he's clearly running out of names, so I would like to suggest a few, should he have any more sprogs:
A) Northwick Algernon Von Peterson the Fifth Rees-Mogg
B) Darth Pensieve Gutteridge Mangot Rees-Mogg
C) Chumbawumba Slade Lordy Rees-Mogg
D) Findus Crispy Pancakes Rees-Mogg
E) Bob


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 22, 2021)

I like some of those names but I'm not sure why he plays Baby Name Pokemon with them like he just couldn't decide on a first/middle/last so he just takes as many as he can fit on the birth certificate.


----------



## Yastreb (Nov 14, 2021)

__





						Alcohol and Drug Abuse Lake - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 14, 2021)

Faustus said:


> Jacob Rees-Mogg springs to mind, and he's got SIX. His daughter gets away with a sensible, though excessively long, name, but the boys... oh my Lordy Lordy lord, he must hate boys! These poor kids. To date, he has:
> 
> *1) Mary Anne Charlotte Emma Rees-Mogg*
> Perfectly sensible, though a bit long. Maybe his wife got to choose this name. Mind you, her initials contract to 'MACE', which is what she'll have to spray people with when they find out she's related to Jacob Rees-Mogg.
> ...


The man is a walking caricature. I don't think I could create a more stereotypical Tory MP if I tried.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 14, 2021)

__





						Adolf Uunona – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




It's not quite the same without his middle name so I'd recommend checking the full page out 

Apparently his parents were not the most informed people 

The fact he's in politics too


----------



## Yastreb (Nov 14, 2021)

Aaron and Maggie Jackson were a couple and they had three children. They named them:

1: Kimberly Jackson

2: Robin Jackson

*3: **Marijuana Pepsi Jackson**.*


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 14, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm inclined to think that name may have been chosen on purpose rather than due to some kind of lack of information.

It's actually kind of screwed up that one horrible person can make a name untouchable for generations, but such is life.


Yastreb said:


> Aaron and Maggie Jackson were a couple and they had three children. They named them:
> 
> 1: Kimberly Jackson
> 
> ...


Fun fact about parents who name their kids bonkers things - if the name on the certificate doesn't get rejected outright (sometimes it will be), the kid can petition for a name change on the grounds of "my parents were out of their minds and may or may not have caused me undue hardship in life with their idiotic name choice".


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 14, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> I'm inclined to think that name may have been chosen on purpose rather than due to some kind of lack of information.
> 
> It's actually kind of screwed up that one horrible person can make a name untouchable for generations, but such is life.
> 
> Fun fact about parents who name their kids bonkers things - if the name on the certificate doesn't get rejected outright (sometimes it will be), the kid can petition for a name change on the grounds of "my parents were out of their minds and may or may not have caused me undue hardship in life with their idiotic name choice".


That is entirely possible, his parents have stated that they didn't though. Fortunately he's pretty far from the original Adolf Hitler politically, and was outspoken against the Apartheid regime


----------

